# MAD Skincare



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone else request samples from M.A.D Skincare? I just got an email saying they'd send me some.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 18, 2012)

They sent me an e-mail back too! So excited! I didn't specify which type of skin I have...so i'm assuming they'll just pick some at random to send.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 18, 2012)

I just sent them an email about 30 minutes ago! Not that I need any more samples, but hey! Free stuff, yaaay!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

Yay! Can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 19, 2012)

I got: a daily moisturizer, daytime defense shielding moisturizer, ongard tinted skinscreen, eye transformation serum, and eye defense shielding serum. I'm not sure if I'm doing it wrong or what, but I cannot get the tiny pumps on the bottles to work so I had to take them off and just kind of shake the stuff out. 

I also ordered a full size of their blemish repealing gel through beauty army, and it comes with a free full size of their brightening cleanser. I'll let everyone know what I think of those for sure.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 20, 2012)

I got my full size order today! I placed it through beauty army, but it came direct from mad skincare. Hoping I like it! I paid $34 for the blemish cream, and the free brightening cleanser retails for $28. They also sent along a few more samples, two of the tinted skinscreen and an antiblemish daily moisturizer. REALLY excited about this brand.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 20, 2012)

I requested samples too and got an email back. Definitely looking forward to them!


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 20, 2012)

I requested samples too, so I'm looking forward to see what they send me!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

Word of advice when you guys get your samples so you don't fight with them like I did...just use a q-tip to get the product out, lol. I felt so dumb when I figured that out.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 21, 2012)

I just requested some samples and I did tell them that I have oily skin that is also sensitive. Dont know if it will make a difference or not but thought I would try.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 21, 2012)

So I have literally already been sent a reply and they said they would be happy to send out some samples. will let you ladies know if telling them what kind of skin you have makes a difference.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 21, 2012)

I told them that my main concerns were acne, dark under eye circles, and uneven skin tone/texture. We'll see what kind of samples everyone gets!
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have literally already been sent a reply and they said they would be happy to send out some samples. will let you ladies know if telling them what kind of skin you have makes a difference.


----------



## Souly (Feb 24, 2012)

My samples came today. I got tinted sunscreen, eye transformation serum, targeted skin brightening serum, daytime shielding moisturizer x2, eye shielding serum, daily moisturizer x2 &amp; breakout control moisturizer. Very generous of them


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice!!  How big were the samples?


----------



## Souly (Feb 24, 2012)

.13 oz. They are in little tubes


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

They sent me ANOTHER envelope of samples, lol. I think perhaps the first envelope was sent out by someone who didn't know what they were doing cause it was sent via ups.I don't mind, i'll use them all.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 27, 2012)

Woohoo! Just got my samples in today!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 27, 2012)

I got my samples today too!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you Pan for finding this! Just got my bag of samples today as well.



 




daytime defense shielding moisturizer x2
illuminating daily moisturizer x2
eye transformation serum x2
wrinkle repellent environmental protection serum x3
transforming daily moisturizer x2
spot on targeted skin brightening serum x2


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 27, 2012)

I got my samples today as well and they were tailored to exactly what I told them, which was oily, acne prone skin that is also sensitive.

Acne: Breakout control Daily Moisturizer

Acne: Blemish Repelling Gel

Delicate: Delicate daily moisturizer

Delicate: Redness Rescue

Environmental: Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum

I am in love with the little pump bottles, when you're done with them, you can stick whatever you want in them to travel!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow I feel like I got cheated out of samples! They only sent me 3 tubes :-(


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow I feel like I got cheated out of samples! They only sent me 3 tubes :-(



I feel like I got cheated compared to Zadi's sample haul! LOL


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh well... It was free so guess I can't complain too much!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

You might have more coming...so far I've gotten 3 envelopes of 5 or 6 tubes each.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 27, 2012)

> You might have more coming...so far I've gotten 3 envelopes of 5 or 6 tubes each.


 Oh wow! Well fingers crossed then!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

I got my samples today! Only 4 tubes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> better than nothing though!

I didn't tell them what concerns I had so I was wondering what they would send me:

Skin Brightening Serum

Eye Transformation Serum (yay!)

Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (hm....don't need this...)

Transforming Daily Moisturizer


----------



## Pancua (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow!  I only got 3! Go you!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you Pan for finding this! Just got my bag of samples today as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 27, 2012)

Did any of you guys include your blog as your website? They may have sent out more to those with a lot of followers on their beauty blogs! I know Zadidoll doesn't think 150 followers is a lot, but it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2012)

Come to think of it I did enter my blog url.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 27, 2012)

oh I think they did right by Zadi giving her that many! she does have an awesome blog and she is all the time posting! 




 As for me, my blog is about weight loss through RnY. I would just report my findings and my experiences about products to you ladies. Pan you definitely should have included your blog. I was wondering if cellCeuticals sends out samples like that.


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 27, 2012)

I emailed them my blog url too! I hope I get my samples soon!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought I did but I entered my info again, let's see what happens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh I think they did right by Zadi giving her that many! she does have an awesome blog and she is all the time posting!
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 28, 2012)

Mine arrived in the mail today! I got:

Eye transforming serum

Illuminating Daily Moisturizer

Wrinkle repellent environmental protection serum

Spot on targeted skin brightening serum

These samples are pretty generous sizes! I'm really excited about using them.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 28, 2012)

I won a contest on their Facebook page this morning for a free full sized toner!  Pretty excited about that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Side note:  I had never heard of this company until this and I'm really loving them so far!  I think I may have to actually buy some stuff when I run out of samples!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won a contest on their Facebook page this morning for a free full sized toner!  Pretty excited about that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Side note:  I had never heard of this company until this and I'm really loving them so far!  I think I may have to actually buy some stuff when I run out of samples!



Lucky you! I've bought two full sized products so far...well bought one, the other was gwp, and I'm in LOVE with it.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 28, 2012)

I got my pumps to work!!! the secret is you gotta point the pump down into your fingers and make sure all the product is at the top of the bottle!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my pumps to work!!! the secret is you gotta point the pump down into your fingers and make sure all the product is at the top of the bottle!



lol, I definitely tried that but was way too impatient to wait. I have so many bottles of this stuff though, maybe one day I'll sit it out and get the pump to work.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 28, 2012)

well once I opened it and saw that there was no little tube it was just the pump part i knew it was gonna take some time to "prime" it. I really liking the blemish control daily moisturizer!


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish I had let them know what type of skin I had, I dont know why I didnt think to include that. I hope my samples come soon! I want to see what they picked for me!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine took about a week so shouldn't take too long


----------



## Souly (Mar 1, 2012)

I got a second package of samples yesterday. The first batch I got came through ups. These came ups so you may have more coming


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a second package of samples yesterday. The first batch I got came through ups. These came ups so you may have more coming



Interesting! Glad I'm not the only one that happened to, lol. I did find it strange though.


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

Wohoo my samples arrived!

I was so excited when I saw I got so many! Very generous of them!

-Transforming Daily Moisturizer

-Eye Transforming Serum (one of their best-sellers)

-Delicate Daily Moisturizer

-Spot on Targeted Skin Brightening Serum (awesome!)

-Illuminating Daily Moisturizer

-Breakout Control Daily Moisturizer (really excited about this one!)

-Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum

-Daytime Defense Shielding Moisturizer

Excited to take these out for a test spin.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 6, 2012)

Since I only got 4 (2 of them I wont' even be trying since they are for wrinkles...) I e-mailed them asking if I could have some for younger skin so that I can post a review on my blog and they said they would gladly send me some! They e-mailed back RIGHT away too!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 6, 2012)

I signed up last week, they responded really quickly but I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

Woohoo! I won their Facebook contest so I"m gonna get a full size Eye Transformation Serum!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! I won their Facebook contest so I"m gonna get a full size Eye Transformation Serum!


I tried that for the first time last night and I *loved* it!

My second set of samples came in, I got more of the eye serum, the wrinkle repellant serum and the daily moisturizer.

These are going into my camping box. LOL


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 7, 2012)

I liked the sample too! I'm still getting used to the "serum" type feel of it though since I usually use creams. I'm mostly excited to get one that will have a pump that works haha


----------



## MandyWiltse (Mar 12, 2012)

Was this some kind of promotion they had? I would like to request samples to review on my blog but I didn't see anything on their website about a sample request. Do you just send them an email or what?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was this some kind of promotion they had? I would like to request samples to review on my blog but I didn't see anything on their website about a sample request. Do you just send them an email or what?



Just se nd them an email through the contact form  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 14, 2012)

I got the full size eye serum I won on Monday...and then I received another one in the mail today!! Weird...OH well!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the full size eye serum I won on Monday...and then I received another one in the mail today!! Weird...OH well!



They seem to send a lot of things twice...I feel like there is something wrong with either their tracking system or a miscommunication in their pr department.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah and as you mentioned earlier (I think it was you) I got one by USPS and the other by UPS.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah and as you mentioned earlier (I think it was you) I got one by USPS and the other by UPS.



Yup, that is what happened with my samples. I really don't know whats going on with them lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 15, 2012)

I still haven't received anything!




But UPS will be here with a package I got from BzzAgent (cat food, lol) today so maybe then?


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 15, 2012)

wow-got a second package today.  wasn't expecting it-got 12 total,what a generous company!


----------



## MandyWiltse (Mar 16, 2012)

I got my first package of samples today! I'm not expecting a second one but if one shows up, I won't complain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do they send the same samples to everyone or does everyone get something different?

I got 4 tubes:

Breakout control daily moisturizer

Blemish repelling gel

Spot on targeted skin brightening serum

Redness rescue


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 16, 2012)

Yay I got my samples today! I mentioned my blog when I contacted them. They were very generous!! Can' wait to review them on my blog!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I got my samples today! I mentioned my blog when I contacted them. They were very generous!! Can' wait to review them on my blog!



Wait...did they send you full size products?


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, they are very good sizes too!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...did they send you full size products?


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow-u lucky girl!! ^^^^


----------



## snllama (Mar 16, 2012)

holy crap, lucky girl!!

If they sent you the anti redness gel and you wont use it, Id totally buy it from you!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2012)

wow! I wonder if they're making any money haha hopefully our blogs are helping with advertising otherwise i'd feel bad getting full size samples from them haha


----------



## blondie415 (May 26, 2012)

how long does it take to get the email back sent it out 2 days ago


----------

